

Single Use Web Apps Are Dead - veetro
http://www.worketc.com/Blog
WORKetc goes so much further than single-purpose web applications (like 37 Signal’s Basecamp) through integrating a number of essential small business tools into the single online environment.  One place for the small business owner to better run their business.
======
aggieben
So this company provides CRM, contact management, calendar, invoicing, and
timetracking in one interface - well, pin roses on their noses.

To come to the conclusion that "single use web applications are dead" because
you're selling a product that integrates 5-6 of these operations-type
applications is just asinine.

